# Does anyone at all have this running???

## mwickes

Is there anyone at all that has gentoo setup and is running apache, ssl, imap, and php? Can I see your php ebuild config and USE settings. How did you get it to work I have everything working but imap compiled into php. When I do a USE="imap" it breaks pam and apache will not start. I take it out and emerge php and all is fine but I have no imap. I do need imap for a few apps so I would like to get it going. I have read the mailing list and google. I have tried to download the imap libraries all of the *.h files and c-client.a and copy them per advice on the Php website but when I enter --with-imap=path/usr/include/imap into the php config the compile craps out with an error in my configure script. I have tried --with-imap="path/usr/include/imap" but to no avail. Can anyone tell me how they got this combo to work?

Thanks!

Mike

----------

